# Spanish Goat Breeders



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

Just wondering if there are any Spanish Breeders on here?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think there may be a couple. Hopefully they will come on and see this thread.


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

Just curious to know if there are any that are not listed on the Spanish goat association.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I think the Spanish breed is interesting as well. I have Kikos and they seem to be very similar. Is there any breeders in Ontario, Canada?


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

The kiko's have really taken off here in Oklahoma. I had a tough time deciding which goats I would choose after getting rid if all my boers but have been very pleased with Spanish.


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

Augustus


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Love that buck!


----------

